# Roland Gx -24 vs Graphtec CE5000 24"



## dxm (Mar 31, 2009)

Hello,

I'm looking to buy a vinyl cutter plotter. I bought a hx rabbit 720 over a year ago and has been taking up space in the office because the machine doesn't work, I do not recommend getting this machine. I need help or recommendations for a good reliable machine that has a range of 24". I've been looking at the Roland GX-24 and the Graphtec CE 5000 or maybe someone has another recommendation.

Please help,

DXM


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

If you're on a budget the copam 2500 has had good reviews but dose not contour cut, another one which some people consider as being the best of the lot is the Summa.


----------



## dxm (Mar 31, 2009)

ino,
The problem that someone told me with that machine is that the software is only a trial and to actually buy the software is something like $500. My budget for this machine is under $2000. 

thanks for the reply,

DXM


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

I can tell you the Graphtec CE5000 is one excellent machine. You won't be disappointed with it.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

I think you'd be happy with the machine functionality of the graphtec or the roland. It will probably come down to the suppliers you are considering and what software bundles, training and support - and of course price.


----------



## ramon da bastard (Oct 14, 2007)

i've been using the graphtec 24" at home for over a year now and at work we have an older graphtec that ive been using for four years now. to this date, no problems to speak of, other than worn blades.


----------



## clayboyrat (Dec 1, 2008)

I like Roland myself. I have 3 of them love em. I know there a tad pricy over the Graphtec.But I think the service is better with a Roland.If you have noticed theres a Roland tech on this form. I haven't seen anyone from Graphtec on any form. Just a bunch of sellers.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

clayboyrat said:


> I like Roland myself. I have 3 of them love em. I know there a tad pricy over the Graphtec.But I think the service is better with a Roland.If you have noticed theres a Roland tech on this form. I haven't seen anyone from Graphtec on any form. Just a bunch of sellers.


 That's because they never break.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

theflowerboxx said:


> That's because they never break.


 
There are more to the machines than just breaking.  Alot of time, folks need help with set up or software. It is nice to help with that stuff.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

I bought my graphtec from uscutter shortly after they started selling them and they were great about trying to help me figure out what I had been doing wrong. I know for a fact that they are more knowledgable about them now than they were then. I wouldn't hesitate to buy another Graphtec and from the same company again. I just wish they would find a good, cheep solvent printer that already has a history of being good and reliable. (hint to Ken) Good luck.
Terry


----------



## jangele84 (Apr 4, 2008)

hi,

I've been using the Roland GX 24 for a year and im pretty happy with it. No problems so far. I would say that If you get a Roland there might be more help for you in case you're having problems with the set up or the software since theres lots of people using them. Im not saying the Graphtec is bad it is just that you might get more support for a Roland cutter. Like Clayboyrat said we even have a Roland Tech on the forum.

Good luck,

Juan


----------



## dcurtisroland (Jun 5, 2007)

clayboyrat said:


> If you have noticed theres a Roland tech on this form. I haven't seen anyone from Graphtec on any form. Just a bunch of sellers.


I'm the tech Clayton is referring to. I'm actually the product manager for the Cutters and Versacamms. I'm happy to answer any questions. My counterpart's name over at Graphtec is Glenn Liebner. He isn't on this forum, but Ken over at US Cutter is a very capable person if you need help. 

There isn't much difference between the two models. The specs are similar and they cut just as good. The GX-24 comes with CutStudio software and both models have plugins for Corel and Illustrator. 

Your reasoning behind purchasing one or the other is entirely based on post sale experience. Choose a dealer you can trust and buy your materials from. As your business grows, they are the people you will rely on to help you stay profitable.

If I were to throw in any differences between the two it's based on the product offering of the given manufacturer. From a GX-24, you can move up to a Versacamm and stay with the same dealer and the same manufacturer. You won't have to learn any additional software and the devices and accessories work seamlessly together. This is just my opinion.

Hope this helps,
-Dana


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

There was a test/comparison in progress that yielded some feedback. You can find some of it here: 

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t45415.html#post269197


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

Dana is correct about staying within the same group of manufacturers,dealers and support people and that would be the only reason for any regrets about my Graphtec. Someday I hope to own a solvent printer and will have a whole new learning process with possibly completely different people to help me figure things out. I still love my cutter though. 

PS Does the versacam need a separate RIP program and do you know weather or not the mutoh printers need one


----------



## clayboyrat (Dec 1, 2008)

dcurtisroland said:


> I'm the tech Clayton is referring to. I'm actually the product manager for the Cutters and Versacamms. I'm happy to answer any questions. My counterpart's name over at Graphtec is Glenn Liebner. He isn't on this forum, but Ken over at US Cutter is a very capable person if you need help.
> 
> There isn't much difference between the two models. The specs are similar and they cut just as good. The GX-24 comes with CutStudio software and both models have plugins for Corel and Illustrator.
> 
> ...


Yes this is the person I was talking about. Though I forgot to say out of the 7 years I've owned Roland's I, have never needed to talk to a Roland rep.Call me lucky if you want. I have helped people with there Roland's. Mostly they were E-Bay buyers though and needed leads to where to get info at.That brings me to another point.Roland DGA Corporation - North and South America This site once you learn your way around it has all you need. Not saying anything bad about the other cutters out there. Just stating what I know.


----------



## dcurtisroland (Jun 5, 2007)

DTFuqua said:


> PS Does the versacam need a separate RIP program and do you know weather or not the mutoh printers need one


Versacamm comes with Versaworks RIP software, but any major 3rd party RIP will work (Flexi, SignLab, Onyx, Ergosoft, Wasatch, etc)

-Dana


----------



## essen48183 (Sep 25, 2009)

Graphtecs are great. the CE5000-60 works great with a mac running illustrator cs4. Just need to download the updates from graphtecs website. (Also you need to change the plotter from HPGL to GPGL on initial setup if you get an HPGL error from whatever software you are using.)


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

dxm said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm looking to buy a vinyl cutter plotter. I bought a hx rabbit 720 over a year ago and has been taking up space in the office because the machine doesn't work, I do not recommend getting this machine. I need help or recommendations for a good reliable machine that has a range of 24". I've been looking at the Roland GX-24 and the Graphtec CE 5000 or maybe someone has another recommendation.
> 
> ...


Both the Roland Gx-24 and the Graphtec CE 5000 are solid cutters in my opinion. The GX-24 is more user friendly, but both are very easy to set up.

They compare pretty close to each other, so in the end I would agree that it will probably come down to where you buy it from.


----------



## love2stone (Jan 13, 2010)

Greeting all. I must say thanks to everyone for your input on the forum it is very helpful and nice to read.. My problem is I'm going to buy a rhinestone system very soon, and I don't know what cutter to go with. I was thinking about DAS system with puma cutter, because it's what they offer and the downforce. Now I'm considering just getting the software and getting a Roland GX-24. Since I'm not fiimilar with either machine I don't want to invest money the wrong way. I'm nervous about the whole purchase now. I have read and read the advice, but I still don't know can someone please help me.


----------



## budracer1 (May 2, 2010)

Ive never owned a graphtec, but I have had a roland in the past and I currently own a Summa. In my opinion the Summa is the better buy and there support is great. It has an integrated media roller system that make tracking super accurate. 

Not trying to further confuse you but a lot of people leave Summas out of there options and really shouldnt,

JB


----------



## bornover (Apr 10, 2008)

budracer1 said:


> Ive never owned a graphtec, but I have had a roland in the past and I currently own a Summa. In my opinion the Summa is the better buy and there support is great. It has an integrated media roller system that make tracking super accurate.
> 
> Not trying to further confuse you but a lot of people leave Summas out of there options and really shouldnt,
> 
> JB


What Summa do you have JB?


----------



## budracer1 (May 2, 2010)

bornover said:


> What Summa do you have JB?



SummaCut D60u

JB


----------



## printkeg (Jan 6, 2011)

I have to agree with Dana (dcurtisroland) on this one. My main paper supplier promotes and resells Graphtec and since people on this forum seem generally happy with both Roland and Graphtec, I am more likely to go with the supplier's recommendation.


----------

